# Wie wäre es denn......



## dirk an (9. Februar 2004)

ich habe einen Bericht über das Angeln an der Türkischen Riviera geschrieben...passt zwar nicht zur Jahreszeit, spornt aber bestimmt an auch in solchen Ländern zu angeln...

Dirk


----------



## Nick_A (9. Februar 2004)

Hi Dirk #h

da die Türkei ja ein sehr beliebtes Reiseland ist, würden sich sicher einige Boardies darüber freuen...also nur her damit !!!  :m

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## Hummer (9. Februar 2004)

Hallo Dirk,

wenn Du möchtest, daß Dein Bericht im Magazin erscheint, wende Dich an unseren Thomas.

Ansonsten paßt er in das Forum Angeln in Europa.

So oder so, ich freue mich darauf! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Laksos (10. Februar 2004)

Willkommen im Board, dirk an!

Schreibe deinen Bericht auf jeden Fall,
er kommt 100%ig in die "Anglerpraxis" (AB-Magazin)!

Es ist doch nur schön, wenn unser aller anglerischer Horizont auch mal in die weniger eingefahrenen Richtungen erweitert wird. Und wenn es dir möglich ist, maile Franky dann bitte gleich ein paar Fotos zu deinem Bericht dazu, mit ein paar Bildern wäre es noch schöner!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2004)

Bericht schon erhalten)
Herzlichen Dank dafür!!!!

Und für alle, die auch was fürs Magazin haben:
Bitte daran denken (um es uns "Arbeitenden" leichter zu machen):
Text als Worddokuent, DinA4, Schrift Times New Roman, Grösse 12.
Fotos bitte extra als jpg., zip. oder rar. - Datei, mit Anmerkungen im Text wo welches Foto hingehören soll (weil wir nämlich nicht hellsehen können)
Und dann einfach an:
Magazin@Anglerboard.de 
schicken

Danke)


----------

